

Australia's filter-mad communications minister says the Internet "isn't special" - jlangenauer
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/internets-not-special-says-communications-minister-20100401-rg7h.html?autostart=1

======
tommorris
"the internet is not "special" and should be censored like books, films and
newspapers."

Yeah, as little as possible, thanks. Can this man really see no difference
between Google - a private company - setting rules for their own site and the
government blocking websites?

------
etherael
He keeps saying "we", who is we? Himself and Fred Nile?

~~~
pmccool
Don't forget Steve Fielding.

------
alanthonyc
April 1st. Good one.

/sw

------
wendroid
So wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to un-censor the cinemas and bookshops ?

